# 24h Nürburgring? Wieviele Höhenmeter?



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich noch immer plane die 24h MTB-Rad am Ring zu fahren würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele Höhenmeter und wie viele Kilometer eine Runde der 24h-MTB-Strecke am Ring dann hat?!


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß Dirk


----------



## madmanic (25. Juni 2009)

moin,
glaube es sind so knapp 22km und  ca. 500hm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N48 (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21712.html

laut diesem Track 472hm auf 23km


Was ich mich frage ist warum man die Nordschleife mit dem MTB fahren sollte? Nimmt man da nicht lieber einen Renner oder zumindest Tourer?


----------



## canno-range (25. Juni 2009)

Für das 24h MTB-Rennen gibt es eine eigene Strecke. Die Höhenmeter sind zwar nicht angegeben, aber wenn man sich das Höhenprofil ansieht, dürften es ungefähr 150 sein. Streckenlänge: 7km.

Edit: Zu langsam!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke schon mal, richtig ist, das ich die kurze Runde meine, nicht die lange Tour rund um den Ring.

Geschätzt hatte ich das auch schon mal so auf 7km und ca. 150hm, dachte aber, hier wäre vielleicht jemand, der das genauer hat.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## skinny63 (25. Juni 2009)

Mittel aller letztes Jahr gefahrenen Runden: 7,8 km + 150 hm

also waren die Schätzungen zuvor schon ganz gut


----------



## Dirk Nennen (26. Juni 2009)

Ok, super.

Danke für die Info.

Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch das Team zusammen bekommen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------

